# Simple Amp



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

My father has some outdoor speakers (Bose 251, 100W) that we want to run off the pre-amp outs of an existing system to get the same audio playing inside and out.

What I am looking for is quite simple, I think, but I must be looking in the wrong places, because I'm not finding it: an amplifier with one stereo input (preferably RCA), 100W output for each of 2 channels, and a power switch and volume control. Preferably with a remote to control the power and volume. Preferably inexpensive, since FM is the primary focus anyway.

Help appreciated in advance.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

Lots of choices...

If you don't mind adding a little value yourself, I have this in a project box (320-718) with binding posts (091-1140) and a surplus power supply from work. 
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=320-334

Here are some off-the-shelf options:
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=300-812
http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/amplifiers/products/upa200
http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/amplifiers/products/a100

Have fun,
Frank


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply.

I saw the Dayton before - that was the only option I found that fit the requirements of power output with a proper volume control.

I'm not sure how I missed that mini Emotiva, that looks pretty nice and the size is convenient. I wish it had a bit more output - 50W/ch @ 8 Ohm seems a bit tight. Maybe that is why I filtered it out...

The bigger Emotiva has no volume control. I guess I could put a control on the line coming in, but then it doesn't look nice, and I might as well go the build it approach, as you suggested.

Still would be excited to see something with a remote...


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.htd.com/Products/basic

And it give you some expansion options.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
A used Parasound HCA-1000a would fit the bill nicely as well and is usually available for under $300.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'll see what my father thinks about these.


----------

